# First mods on the 996 - pics



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I said I'd do this next month but i couldn't wait 

Before:



















and after about 30 mins...



















What do you think?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Nice and subtle - looks good and the front is a big improvement.

Shame you cant get some lexus type rears though  :wink:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Nice and subtle - looks good and the front is a big improvement.
> 
> Shame you can get some lexus type rears though  :wink:


 :lol: :lol:

Funnily enough when I told a mate about fittting 'clear lenses' he accused me of fitting Lexus lights!

They were unbelievably easy to fit. I'm really chuffed with it - takes years off the car.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Much better - can't put my finger on it, but I think they look so much better with the clear lenses 8)


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

neil1003 said:


> Much better - can't put my finger on it, but I think they look so much better with the clear lenses 8)


 [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

As you've noticed...takes years off the car 

You now need to sort the exhaust, Fabspeed make nice chimneys :wink:

Jackie x


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Yeah much nicer.

I wonder how long it will be before someone does a fake 997 headlight mod. Replacement bumper maybe for the indicators. Or maybe it's been done.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Thats nice R1. Does the car have PSM?

Great colour BTW.

Sports zorst a la C4S next?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

phil said:


> Yeah much nicer.
> 
> I wonder how long it will be before someone does a fake 997 headlight mod. Replacement bumper maybe for the indicators. Or maybe it's been done.


Its been done, saw a kit on eBay for about 3k.

R1 - Looks fab, much improved! now time for a new zorst 

Enjoy!


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

himpe said:


> [smiley=stupid.gif]


 :?: :?:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Thanks chaps.

Dj225 - I see you're not going to rest till I get a new exhaust! :lol: I might have to start looking to kep you off my back 

Garyc, no PSM, it has TC (not sure if that's standard or not) which can be turned off, obviously. From what I've seen so far I don't think I'm missing much by not having PSM...its handling is very predictable and the only time I've had the back out (in the wet) it gave plenty of notice and was easily corrected. Seems very well behaved.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

r1 said:


> Thanks chaps.
> 
> Dj225 - I see you're not going to rest till I get a new exhaust! :lol: I might have to start looking to kep you off my back


Your right, I'm not going to back off!

Porsches sound lovely with a sports system, a lot of bass and very throaty!


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

R1 - looks fantastic with those new lights. I still reckon that if you put a 996 (with your new lights) and 997 side by side, and you didn't know, it would not be obvious which one was the newer design. :roll:

It's great getting the back out isn't it? Like you say, it's very predictable and easy to control - how does it compare in that regard to your old Masser?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

raven said:


> R1 - looks fantastic with those new lights. I still reckon that if you put a 996 (with your new lights) and 997 side by side, and you didn't know, it would not be obvious which one was the newer design. :roll:
> 
> It's great getting the back out isn't it? Like you say, it's very predictable and easy to control - how does it compare in that regard to your old Masser?


It's very different to the Masser - it seems to understeer a tad going into corners and when the back goes it's not just 'gone' - it's easily corrected and flatters the driver nicely!

The 3200 didn't handle as well as it could IMO - a bit too much roll (despite the electronic susp) and when the back went - it went! The 996 is so much flatter through the corners and the amount of power you can get down coming out of a corner is huge. The only downside to this is a slightly harsher ride - I'd be interested in how this is accentuated with larger wheels/lower profile tyres - anyone know?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

What tyres have you got on your 996?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

raven said:


> What tyres have you got on your 996?


P Zeros - 255/40 at the back and 235(?)/50s on the front.


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

Welcome to clear lens! No nasty orange !!!

Good job.

The cars are so good you dont need to worry about mods, just drive and enjoy.


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

Looks infinitely better with the clear lenses... definitely a good choice to do them sooner rather than later.

I have a sports exhaust on mine (absolutely no idea of the model as it was on when I bought the car) and it makes a huge difference. Mine is a little louder in the cabin than I would like at around 2500rpm, but it is well worth it.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Clear lenses look alot better! I find the ride in mine a bit harsh sometimes, makes me glad i dint go for the 19" rims because they made the ride even harsher!

Jus wondering, have you got a spare tyre in yours?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> makes me glad i dint go for the 19" rims because they made the ride even harsher!


Dr Parmar, per your sig don't you have the Carrera S wheels, which are 19"? Didn't think you could get them in 18"? :?


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

neil1003 said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> > makes me glad i dint go for the 19" rims because they made the ride even harsher!
> ...


Eagle eyes! thats just a Porsche advert/pic im using, havent had a chance to re-size & upload a pic of my own porker yet :roll:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> Clear lenses look alot better! I find the ride in mine a bit harsh sometimes, makes me glad i dint go for the 19" rims because they made the ride even harsher!
> 
> Jus wondering, have you got a spare tyre in yours?


Yup, spacesaver tucked into boot/bonnet.

I agree on the ride - very sporty.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

i dont have a spare!  just some stupid gel!

its made me real paranoid! :?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I wonder why they stopped supplying spares. Does it have a mounting bracket for one in the front?

I had a can of foam stuff in my old masser - if it's any consolation it worked fine when I did get a puncture. Drove about 150 miles with the stuff in the tyre.  Not great if you split a sidewall though I guess.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

r1 said:


> I wonder why they stopped supplying spares. Does it have a mounting bracket for one in the front?
> 
> I had a can of foam stuff in my old masser - if it's any consolation it worked fine when I did get a puncture. Drove about 150 miles with the stuff in the tyre.  Not great if you split a sidewall though I guess.


After you filled the foam to your punctured tyre, was the tyre repairable or did you need to get a new one?

This foam stuff being used for over 20 years. It was very common when I was a child in Greece especially for little mopeds.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

vlastan said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder why they stopped supplying spares. Does it have a mounting bracket for one in the front?
> ...


Nope needed new tyre, two of them actually - at a cost of Â£250 a piece :twisted:

Yes the foam has been around a while...it's a fairly new thing AFAIK that it replaces the spare though.

I think the Mini comes with a can rather than a spare as well.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

yup the mini does!
nope no bracket or anything, anyone know how much replacement porsche foam costs, bet that isnt cheap either...


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

All good, exhaust time? 8) :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

r1 said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > r1 said:
> ...


I do remember that at the time they used to reduce the lifetime of the tyre from the inside. Not sure if this is still the case, but I would expect that they are more sofisticated and they last and work better.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> All good, exhaust time? 8) :lol:


Shhhhh! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

silver indicator bulbs :roll:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Sundeep993 said:


> silver indicator bulbs :roll:


 :?:


----------

